# Get the EHPRO Aqua V2 for only R280 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

The Aqua V2 is a triple-purpose atomizer, users can change the mode to a desired mode.





Features:
1. Three modes: RDA, RBA & Hybrid 
2. It comes with a stainless steel RDA cap, so the atomizer can be used as an RDA
3. It comes with a stainless steel RBA tank and a plastic RBA tank, so the atomizer can be used as an RBA
4. It can be hybrid with a 20x1 threaded mod
5. Adjustable airflow control system
6. Brass contact pin
7. Huge liquid capacity: 4.0ml
8. 510 thread

Note:

Rebuildable atomizers are intended for advanced users, who have knowledge of how to use it safely.

RDA Parameters：
Post Quantity: 2
Airflow Control: Airflow Control Ring
Depth of Deck: Medium (2-3mm)
Contact Pin Material: Brass
Top Cap Design: Flat Cap

Each set contains:
1pc Ehpro Aqua V2 Rebuildable Atomizer (Stainless steel tank)
1pc Spare plastic RBA tank
1pc Stainless Steel RDA cap
2pcs Spare post screw
7pcs Spare o-ring (in various size)
1pc Plastic washer
1pc Brass Screw

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aqua-v2-clone-by-ehpro


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/4/15)

Hmmm love my Aqua v1 I wonder if I need the v2 I see its 22mm so would look silly on the origen mech.


----------

